# Roof Sleepers (what are they?)



## Joe1. (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi guys,

The building inspector wrote on the elevation plans that we need roof sleepers for our gable dormers. What are they exactly? I can't seem to find much about them online.

Thanks in advance,

Joe


----------



## Joe Carola (Apr 14, 2006)

Joe1. said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> The building inspector wrote on the elevation plans that we need roof sleepers for our gable dormers. What are they exactly? I can't seem to find much about them online.
> 
> ...


Joe,

Those are the false valleys that will sit flat on the existing roof. Your valley jacks will get nailed to them.


----------



## Joe1. (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks Joe. I was wondering what he was talking about. I thought they were just called valley boards. It's good you guys are around. I would have spent all night trying to figure it out, before asking the inspector tomorrow.

So, the sleeper is just a 2x board right (same size as the jacks), beveled or unbeveled, depending on your preferences?

Joe


----------



## Joe Carola (Apr 14, 2006)

Joe1. said:


> Thanks Joe. I was wondering what he was talking about. I thought they were just called valley boards. It's good you guys are around. I would have spent all night trying to figure it out, before asking the inspector tomorrow.
> 
> So, the sleeper is just a 2x board right (same size as the jacks), beveled or unbeveled, depending on your preferences?
> 
> Joe


Joe,

The width of the sleeper depends on what size rafter you use and the level cut on the bottom of the valley jack the will get nailed to the sleeper. You want the whole width of the valley jack to sit on the sleeper.


----------

